# Unable to update FreeBSD 12.1



## balanga (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm trying to update FreeBSD 12.1, initially to 13.1 but after numerous fails, to 12.2. After about 10 attempts of running freebsd-update, I'm getting nowhere. Each time after fetching 40,000+ files I get either 'incorrect hash' or 'failed' with no further explanation.

Any suggestions about what I can do?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2022)

balanga said:


> Each time after fetching 40,000+ files I get either 'incorrect hash' or 'failed' with no further explanation.


Running out of disk space?

Maybe start with a 'fresh' /var/db/freebsd-update? `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`


----------

